# Post RAI - hypo - anyone have bad constipation problem?



## suggi (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi all-had RAI end of November and was still very hyper mid Dec. By end of Dec TSH was 36 and endo put me on 25 mcg Levoxyl. Blood test 2 weeks later TSH was 75 and she was freaking out and upped med to 75 mcg. Next blood test beginning of Feb but feel awful - freezing, SEVERE constipation, fatigue, puffy eyes, sore mouth, cant gain back weight I lost. Was only 112 lbs to start and went down to 98 and look emaciated.I have been eating everything I can to gain weight and did get to 101 but think it is stomach bloat weight.

The worst is the horrible constipation. From what I have read your gut motility slows down as well as everything else from being hypo. I am so bad I have been straining to go and gave myself a mucosal rectal prolapse and a fissure.

Have Crohns disease also so trying to avoid laxatives - drinking prune juice, coffee, extra water, fruit cups, etc. Also have been pigging out on bakery goods to try to gain some weight but doc said those things tend to make you more constipated. Just wonderful! Tried a pizza which normally would give me loose BMs with my Crohns but apparently the cheese and crust stopped me up even more. Had to stop my acid reflux meds as I do not seem to have any stomach acid anymore either and that doesn't help digestion. I am taking a probiotic also.

Does anyone have a similar problem??? I desperately need carbs to gain weight but at the same time need to have some decent BMs brefore I get impacted. Right now I am happy when I get a few balls out and have to stop straining.

Got a referral for pelvic floor PT to try to help strengthen my anal sphincter also as washing and wiping my prolapsed insides has caused it to be inflamed right inside and now also have some clear mucous leakage which I did not need on top of everything else. Apparently inflammation and fissure can cause increased mucous production in rectum....all I need now is a UTI from anal leakage. I am at my wits end and hope someone has a suggestion.

Thank you for any help.

Does this all go away if you get in range????


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm constipated when I am hypo. When are your next lab's? Be sure they run Free T-4 and Free T-3


----------



## suggi (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. My endo stopped running the free T3, now asks for TSH, Free T4, Total T3 and said eventually will only request TSH. How do you "inform" your doc that you want TSH plus Free T3 and free T4 always. Also I want my labs to be where you suggested before she says I am at the correct range without her head blowing of. Docs do not like it when you make them feel that you know more about it than they do. However, I have been doing a lot of research on it and you are correct in your assumptions. Hard to find a good endo.

I also had RAI back in 2005 for hot nodules but they sucked in all the RAI so the rest of the thyroid was left OK and I stayed within range til 2017....anyway I thought I was in range. I should go back and take a look - however at that point only my TSH was being tested once per year at my yearly physical.

This time I was tested for Graves and I do have it -- it was so severe by the time they discovered it I was a complete mess....labeled psychosomatic*,* anorexic, etc. Symptoms started Jan 2017 -- finally did blood testing in August when developed elephant legs and feet too. Hyper was really bad but I think hypo is worse with the horrible constipation causing the rest of my rectal problems. Just overwhelmed at this point.

Next blood tests beginning of first week of Feb.

What eased your constipation? Told not to eat a lot of bakery stuff or pizza, etc. and I have been to try to gain that weight back. That is not really happening either. Surprisingly enough my Crohns has been behaving through all of this but do not want to rock the boat either and I am sure Miralax would start something up.

Glad you are doing better. How are you able to manage your own dosages??


----------



## suggi (Nov 23, 2017)

I started out severely hyper from Graves disease and had RAI end of November and was still very hyper mid Dec. By end of Dec was hypo, TSH was 26 and endo put me on 25 mcg Levoxyl. Blood test 2 weeks later TSH was 75 and she was freaking out and upped med to 75 mcg. Next blood test beginning of Feb but feel awful - freezing, SEVERE constipation, fatigue, puffy eyes, sore mouth, cant gain back weight I lost. Was only 112 lbs to start and went down to 98 and look emaciated.I have been eating everything I can to gain weight and did get to 101 but think it is stomach bloat weight.

The worst is the horrible constipation. From what I have read your gut motility slows down as well as everything else from being hypo and could lead to SIBO. I am so bad I have been straining to go and gave myself a mucosal rectal prolapse and a fissure.

Have Crohns disease also so trying to avoid laxatives - drinking prune juice, coffee, extra water, fruit cups, etc. Also have been pigging out on bakery goods to try to gain some weight but doc said those things tend to make you more constipated. Just wonderful! Tried a pizza which normally would give me loose BMs with my Crohns but apparently the cheese and crust stopped me up even more. Had to stop my acid reflux meds as I do not seem to have any stomach acid anymore either and that doesn't help digestion. I am taking a probiotic also.

Does anyone have a similar problem??? I desperately need carbs to gain weight but at the same time need to have some decent BMs before I get impacted. Right now I am happy when I get a few balls out and have to stop straining.

Got a referral for pelvic floor PT to try to help strengthen my anal sphincter also as washing and wiping my prolapsed insides has caused it to be inflamed right inside and now also have some clear mucous leakage which I did not need on top of everything else. Apparently inflammation and fissure can cause increased mucous production in rectum....all I need now is a UTI from anal leakage. I am at my wits end and hope someone has a suggestion. I HATE BEING HYPO!!!! Can't get out of the fatigue stage either.

Thank you for any help.

Does this all go away if you get in range????


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, constipation should go away once thyroid labs are in a good place.

In the mean time - you may want to supplement some magnesium and add some fiber to soften and get things moving. Avoid the magnesium around your thyroid hormone replacement. Oh and of course increase water intake.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Magnesium citrate could help your constipation. A lot of people use Natural Calm but it may have additives that could affect your Crohn's so definitely check the label. It's on Amazon and can be found in most health stores.


----------

